# Wet Bird



## eLZee (Apr 29, 2015)

Cali took a shower today, and we tried a new deep penetrating spray that helps with molting. 
He got more soaked then I have ever seen before! He even wanted to stand directly in the fullstream!! I couldn't stop laughing when I looked at him.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha, I love the wet bird look


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

There is nothing more precious than a soggy bird!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Haha aww what a cutie


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wet bird*

I agree with TamaMoo about the soggy bird! They are so cute!!! He is precious!


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Hahaha! He looks so happy about it in the first photo too!


----------



## Celondim (Aug 16, 2013)

He looks so happy despite being scraggly! 

I wish my bird would do this. I tried to stand out of the direct stream and splash my tiel with water since he won't really bathe on his own. He allowed it for a bit and then flew away and gave me a soggy death stare. So I brought out a heater and held it up to him as an apology, which he seemed to appreciate.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahaha i love the soggy bird look ! I've been missing it with Maxi as she's always got her waterproofing on  

Bless him, looks like he really enjoyed his wash ! He must've had a good ole preen after getting that wet!


----------



## Namyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish Ray would like bathing or showering but she always gives me death glares when I shower her on hot days.
She looks at me like I'm the scum of the earth! :')
Raiden on the other hand loves bathing in their water bowl and occasionally likes getting showered.

Wet tiels are so precious! 

Wet Ray & Raiden


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol! They always look so sad and pathetic! But so cute!!!!


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha, soggy birds, my favourite!


----------

